# Other > Research requests >  Survey about Serious Games in psychotherapy

## Serious Gamer

Hello Dealing with Depression,

I am a PhD student from Germany (University Kassel) under the supervision of Professor Christiane Eichenberg from the Sigmund Freud University in Austria.

I am doing an international study of mental health clinicians and patients attitudes towards the use of Serious Games in psychotherapy in cooperation with the University of Plymouth in the UK. I would be incredibly grateful if you could fill out or distribute my brief online survey among your friends, family, etc. 

What are Serious Games?

Serious Games are computer or video games that go beyond the purpose of pure entertainment, and include an educational component (e.g. promote a healthy lifestyle, train cognitive skills, etc.). Even if you have not used Serious Games yet, your views are important and we want to hear from you.

Who can take part?


Participants can take part if they are between the age of 18 and 85 and have experienced any form of psychological therapy (i.e. any form of "talking therapy" such as cognitive behavioural therapy/CBT, psychoanalysis or other forms of psychological counselling) in the UK. It only takes 10 minutes. 

You can go straight to the survey from this link: (If you cannot open the survey directly, please copy and paste the link)

https://www.surveymonkey.com/r/BGX5RWG 


If you have any questions, please do not hesitate to contact me. Feel free to share the survey. 

Thank you very much for your support!

Best regards,

M.Sc., Jessica Huss

University of Kassel

Institute for Psychology

Holländische Straße 36-38

34127 Kassel

Germany

----------

